# Lab Club FT Elkton, MD



## Malcolm (Oct 13, 2006)

Any news on the Open?


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

Any news on the Q?


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

anything???


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

They're all out to dinner & drinks!!


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Qual
1st #15 Barb R and Ten!!! Way to go! New QAA!

2nd Milly Welsh and Sally New QAA!!

3rd Rick Roberts with Purdy

4th Rick or Patti Roberts... Sorry not sure which dog

Res Jam Bill Thompson Not sure which dog

All the other Jams not sure..

35 dogs back for land blind in the Open


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

MKaty Gutermuth said:


> Qual
> 1st #15 Barb R and Ten!!! Way to go! New QAA!
> 
> 2nd Milly Welsh and Sally New QAA!!
> ...


The Res JAM would be my dog Misty.


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

Congrats, Jeff! You're having a good year! 
Diane


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

Diane Brunelle said:


> Congrats, Jeff! You're having a good year!
> Diane


Thanks. We lost some time since she was out of training for a year, but she is beginning to find her way again.


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Open Call Backs Last series 
1, 7, 8 ,11, 24, 28, 29, 34, 41, 49, 60,

The Open will finish tonight


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

MKaty Gutermuth said:


> Open Call Backs Last series
> 1, 7, 8 ,11, 24, 28, 29, 34, 41, 49, 60,
> 
> The Open will finish tonight


Katie,

Good luck on the fourth and congratulations for getting there.


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

YardleyLabs said:


> Katie,
> 
> Good luck on the fourth and congratulations for getting there.


Ditto! Good Luck Katie!!

And Congrats Jeff!!

M


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Open

1st-NEW FC-AFC Rebel Ridge Devils Luck-Jeff Lyon and Lyn Yelton H-Jeff
2nd FC-George Mark Mosher
3rd-FC-AFC Fargo's North Dakota O-M Katie Gutermuth H-Katie Gutermuth & Charlie Hayden
4th-Jezzie- Les Levering


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

Congratulations on the win and FC Jeff and Lynn. Congratulations on the 3rd Katie!


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Thanks it was a thrill... Jeff and Lyn I am so happy for you... Jinx ran a heck of a trial


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

.......anyone have anything on the Derby and the AM ?

john


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Big congrats to Jeff, Lynn and Jinx! Also Big congrats to Katy!


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Derby
1st Mark Mosher with Spike
2nd Clint Joyner 
3rd Patti Roberts

The Amt got the land blind done...


----------



## aabraham (Dec 18, 2004)

congrats Katie


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

WooHoo Katie!! Congratulations!

Andy


----------



## lanse brown (Apr 22, 2004)

200 hours of working trials a year,multi judging assignments,trianing your dogs, being a daughter and oh yes working 40-60 hours a week. And you are happy with a third place? Welcome to the strange abberation the All Age Stakes. YOU EARNED IT. Congrats and continued good fortune.


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Thanks guys. Lanse thank you for your Coaching from afar!


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Amateur call backs for water blind
1 Dash- Yelton
9 Zonka- Hall
18 Sweets- Cropper
23 Charge- Fuguet
25 Dixie- DeMatteo
28 Genny- Thomson
30 Coal- Sills
40 Dixie -Yelton
41 Rascal- Hall
42 Peaches- Stonesifer
46 Hoot- Clark
48 Bunny- Hayden
50 Ruby- Joyner
51 Faith- Mundy
58 Stricker- Cropper
Total of 15 dogs


----------



## Brad Slaybaugh (May 17, 2005)

Congrats Katie, Good job!!!!

Brad


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Thanks Brad... Hope all is well in VA


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

CONGRATULATIONS Katie!!! You earned it!!! 

M


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Hey M thanks so much. Dakota really tried hard...


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

Congratulations Katie.

John Lash


----------



## BrianG. (Jun 30, 2004)

Way to go katie
________
Ipad Accessories


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

11 dogs back for Amt water marks
9,18,25,28,30,40,41,46,48,50,58


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Amt Placements

1st: Nancy Sills and Cole
2nd: Lyn Yelton And Dixie
3rd: Newt Cropper and Sweets
4th: Charlie Hayden and Bunny
Res Jam: Clint Joyner and Ruby
Jam: Denise DeMatteo & Dixie


----------



## LabLady (Jan 27, 2003)

Congratulations to all! Katie, do you have the derby results?

VD


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Thanks Vikki! All I know is 1st Spike with Mark Mosher
2nd Clint Joyner
3rd Patti Roberts but not sure which dogs and I am unsure of 4th and Jams


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

Congrats Denise!!!!!


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

Congratulations to Lyn Yelton on an AM second to get Dixie's AFC and Jeff Lyons Open win and Jinx's FC. They have two FC/AFC's in the house now. What a big weekend for team Rebel Ridge!

Congratulatons to Nelson and Nancy Sills on their Amateur win!

Steve


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Sabireley said:


> Congratulations to Lyn Yelton on an AM second to get Dixie's AFC and Jeff Lyons Open win and Jinx's FC. They have two FC/AFC's in the house now. What a big weekend for team Rebel Ridge!
> 
> Congratulatons to Nelson and Nancy Sills on their Amateur win!
> 
> Steve


Yahooo Dixie Girl!!!! Congratulations Lyn and Jeff what a great weekend for you!
Congratulations to Nelson, Nancy and AFC Coal!!!


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

Congratulations Katie. Dad must be happy too.


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Hey Mike thanks yes, Dad is very happy!


----------



## labraiser (Feb 5, 2004)

Congradulations to Jeff and Lynn on the new FC/AFC/MH Jinx. I think Jinx is the only chocolate female with three titles of FC/AFC/MH ever!!!


----------

